# Burnt Popcorn???



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just accidently burnt a bag of popcorn. Smoke went everywhere so I can't move the birds into another room because it's already invaded. I have the window open, the stove fan on, and another fan on. 

Any ideas on what I should do??? Help! If it's annoying me, it must be bothering them. 

:added below:

So yeah, I'm a freaking idiot, I decided to make a late night snack.I haven't made popcorn in a while and it said 3 mins, so I do 3 mins, burnt, nasty, smokey, popcorn. Of course my birds are right across from my kitchen and when the timer goes off and I walk over I see smoke. Thankfully the back room didn't get much so a few mins with the window open and you couldn't smell it there. I then moved all the birds into the back room and closed the door. I can't believe I didn't think enough to stand there and watch it, I thought I would be able to here it pop and could get up to turn it off if It stopped poping. 

Someone just needs to smack me!

Of course now that they had to breath it for like 5 mins, I'm freaking out and terrified that I damaged them. I'm so mad at myself right now!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Keep them away from the kitchen as far as possible, make sure the whole house is being aired. I'm pretty sure it can get bad if they were in/near that room when it happened.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Solace. said:


> Keep them away from the kitchen as far as possible, make sure the whole house is being aired. I'm pretty sure it can get bad if they were in/near that room when it happened.


That's what I'm worried about, they all seemed to be ok, but I will be keeping at eye on them. At the first sign of anything, they go straight to the vet. 
The reason their in a certain place in my apartment is because it gets the best lighting. I've never burnt any food before.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was just reading and apparently it's fatal to birds if inhaled. If you got 'em out straight away, chances are they'll be fine, but yeah, if you notice any changes definitely head to the vets.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Solace. said:


> I was just reading and apparently it's fatal to birds if inhaled. If you got 'em out straight away, chances are they'll be fine, but yeah, if you notice any changes definitely head to the vets.



I did get them out within 5 mins, in fact the first thing I did was turn on the stove fan so air was being sucked out. Windows and fans were also open/turned on right away. I just checked on them and they still seem ok. There was smoke, but not a huge amount, it was more the odor and some smoke. So I'm hoping they'll be ok. They'll all be spending the next few days in the back room with the door closes. The air in there is clear and I won't move them until I'm sure the rest of the apartment is as well. I'm not taking any chances, like I said if I noticed anything, I will take ever single one of them straight to the vet.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have heard that there is PFOA, a chemical related to teflon in popcorn bags. My Mom loves her popcorn, she makes sure to put the empty bag outside after she puts the popcorn in a bowl. There is also concern about the the artificial butter sent used in many kinds of microwave popcorn which has been linked with the obstructive lung disease, bronchiolitis obliterans, sometimes referred to as "popcorn lung. You did the right thing opening up the windows, using a fan and moving your babies away from the area


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

My tiels are in the living room, which is attached and partly open concept to my kitchen. The first thing i do when something burns, (other than remove the pan or item I have burnt) and I catch it right away, is cover the tiels, before the smoke invades the living room. However, to date (knock on wood), I have not had smoke invade their living area yet, so other than opening up the windows, maybe running them quickly into another room, where the air is fresh and closing the door would work. Other than that, I really don't know what else you could do.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hopefully all is ok. I love popcorn but hate popcorn bags! My mom makes it in a pan...lol Really old fashioned! I keep meaning to buy a popcorn machine!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the last 2 boxes of Orville Redenbacher's pop corn i have bought totally sucked 
The bag doesn't expand all the way BUT the pop corn pops all the way, which in turn burns a hole in the bag and some of the pop corn gets burnt 

I complained to them and told them at 1st i thought it was just the one box, So i went to a different store and bought a different variety of the same brand (I love Orville redenbacker pop corn!) and told them the same thing happened and I was told "don't use the pop corn button " - which i said in my E-mail I do not use that button the package says 2 mins 30 seconds so i manually put it on 2 30 seconds, even 2 minutes and it did the same thing 

So what did they do for me? sent me 2 coupons for free popcorn! 
hello! what good is that going to do me if it's going to pop the same way!

I noticed they changed their bags and I mentioned that might be the cause because i've never had it happen before and i've always bought Orville Redenbacher's pop corn and i used to use the pop corn button on my microwave and still never burnt, fully popped and was the way it should be 

but having your house smell of burnt popcorn is one of the most grossest things in the world . Even if your pop corn isn't burnt that your eating but some of it burnt and your house smells like burnt pop corn it makes the good pop corn taste like burnt


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah I don't normally microwave popcorn, I just found a box I didn't know I had and though what the heck. It was the none butter kind because I do my own. I usually would do it in a pan and I had plans to buy an air poper. They all still seem to be doing fine, but since I can still smell it a little they won't be coming back out here until I can't. I couldn't leave the windows open as much yesterday as we had snow and I have a ton of plants by the window. It's suppose to be nicer today, so I'm going to. I think they are fine, I'll just know never to do that again!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

put some White vinegar in a bowl or some sort of dish and let it sit in the kitchen it's supposed to absorb odors


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I use a pan too, I do have an air popper but because it's oil free the salt never sticks and melted butter makes it soggy. 
I didn't know it was considered old fashioned!

I hope everything stays okay for you, that must have been really frightening.


----------

